# Photographs by Tibetan Monks



## Joester (May 1, 2003)

the site has bee getting national attention
http://www.tibetanphotoproject.com
enjoy and peace


----------



## MDowdey (May 7, 2003)

good stuff joester. I like the looks on their faces...almost as if they are the last people on earth that are happy to be alive!


md


----------

